# B&Q Timer sale



## bolawan (Sep 3, 2007)

Just thought some people might like to know that B&Q are selling plugin timers for £2 each. I find they come in extremely handy, especially if youre up and a work before your Reps are even awake.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I bought some the other week.
They are the little ones that you can get a few on an extention as well which is great.
The bigger ones interfere with the adjacent(sp) socket.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i got a pack of 3 for about a fiver the other week. They're not the small ones but are raised enough so you can get a plug under it..


----------



## fastbaz (Aug 12, 2007)

must go and get one from our local on saturday...


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

oh and if anybody near Preston wants one i've got 7 for some reason, 4 manual and 3 automatic ones. At the minute i'm using 1 with a 4 way extension in it so got a few left over :bash:


----------



## crafty (Aug 13, 2007)

iv got loads of the things cluttering up the cupboards 
im sure there breeding :lol2:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I've found these not to be too reliable. Bought 2 and I'm considering buying a more expensive brand as we're having to check that the lights have gone on or off, daily.


----------

